# Dupla Armatur Pro Regulator to Co2 fitting thread needed



## Deano3 (2 Nov 2013)

Hi everyone I need help big clown (andy) has already helped massively but still don't know the thread size, the black bit in the image





its the bit from reg to co2 airline, been all over BOC, pneumatic shops Cromwell's, pritec, but nothing yet I finally have the new one but rubbish plastic and hard to get into reg starts cross threading, an 8mm bolt 1.25 starts going in but get tight pretty quick so not that, but want a metal one as the plastic one will snap easily, ghostworld used a fitting to attatch to solenoid which would be fine just need to know thread size

any help would be great
Thanks dean


----------



## OllieNZ (2 Nov 2013)

Cant give you an exact size but it will be a tapered pipe thread maybe bsp or the like


----------



## OllieNZ (2 Nov 2013)

An AN840-4D fitting may do the trick


----------



## OllieNZ (2 Nov 2013)

Or a  BRASS BSP Taper x Hosetail Fitting Connector Fuel Pipe | eBay
The AN fitting is 1/8 NPT and this fitting is 1/8 BSP.


----------



## Andy Thurston (2 Nov 2013)

1/16 npt if its american, 1/16 bsp if its european. I have a feeling it could be a M8 fine thread, not an M8 coarse like the one you tried, but without seeing it in person I couldn't tell for certain. All i know is its going to be a tricky part to find


----------



## Iain Sutherland (2 Nov 2013)

Have you tried threading the solenoid directly onto there....? Most co2 bits tend to be the same size.


----------



## OllieNZ (2 Nov 2013)

Big clown said:


> 1/16 npt if its american, 1/16 bsp if its european. I have a feeling it could be a M8 fine thread, not an M8 coarse like the one you tried, but without seeing it in person I couldn't tell for certain. All i know is its going to be a tricky part to find


I stand corrected
As it doesnt seem to have a sealing  surface I would assume it relies on deformation of the plastic fitting to seal making a tapered fitting a more likely choice. Have you tried cleaning the threads out? Looks like theyre full of plastic. Also the new fitting may not be cross threading as it may have partially formed threads to fit tight.


----------



## Deano3 (3 Nov 2013)

It's only plastic so don't want to tighten with spanner as will easily cross, the co2 supermarket fitting is too large mate ghost work has solenoid straight into it but its a dupla one so maybe the same, need a fitting ASAP if it could help I could post the new fitting to someone to see if you can get anything as I have tried everywhere round mine 2 times lol with old an new fitting and no one has anything that size, also tried cleaning threads with screwdriver but no tap and die set, lads at work have tap and die sets so going to ask to borrow one see if can find anything but they are mostly metric

Thanks for help so far dean


Thanks Dean


----------



## Deano3 (3 Nov 2013)

Another option is to buy a few different ones it could be from eBay and hope I got lucky lol


Thanks Dean


----------



## OllieNZ (3 Nov 2013)

I'll have a look at work for you but I'm not back in till Tuesday. I'll check my own stash aswell I may have some thing.
If it is tapered or has partially formed threads you'll find you need a spanner after a few turns, my main concern would be overtightening


----------



## Deano3 (3 Nov 2013)

OllieNZ said:


> I'll have a look at work for you but I'm not back in till Tuesday. I'll check my own stash aswell I may have some thing.
> If it is tapered or has partially formed threads you'll find you need a spanner after a few turns, my main concern would be overtightening


 that's very generous  Ollie and that would be great so thank you very much, anything that doesn't fit I will send back, wont over tighten just give it a nip, the threads on the new one don't look tapered but will try anything

thanks dean


----------



## Deano3 (4 Nov 2013)

ok been to help work mate today remove landrover mk 2 cylinder head off and borrowed his thread pitch tool and looks like it is 8mm fine thread 1.0 so I need a 8mm with 1.0 thread to 4mm barb fitting   any help at all finding on of these would be greatly appreciated, least I now know the thread and size

Thanks dean


----------



## sa80mark (4 Nov 2013)

Theres plenty of m8 x 1.0 but the smallest barb I can find is 1/4 approx 6mm


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (4 Nov 2013)

sa80mark said:


> Theres plenty of m8 x 1.0 but the smallest barb I can find is 1/4 approx 6mm


That 6mm barb should provide a nice tight fit for co2 tube.


----------



## sa80mark (4 Nov 2013)

Id be tempted to go for the 6mm if not then this is the closest I can find


	TAIL CONNECTOR EXT THREAD M8  | S.31291 | Malpasonline.co.uk


----------



## Deano3 (4 Nov 2013)

hose is only 4mm internal diameter you think will be able to force over 6mm?

Thanks so much for looking for me mate

also is the one in the link the 6mm one ? or a better fit

Thanks dean


----------



## tim (4 Nov 2013)

If you use boiling water and the the hose is the stiff clear co2 tubing it may stretch mate, you won't get it off once its on but it's doable, hoping you get sorted soon Deano one thing after another mate  that dupla reg looked solid too.


----------



## OllieNZ (4 Nov 2013)

It will go. I had to do it on mine. Boiling water and brute force did the trick and as tim says it wont come off again.


----------



## Deano3 (4 Nov 2013)

it is apart from stupid plastic bit  couldn't believe suck a solid reg with that fitting, ghost world has exactly same problem he said his snapped but apart from that seems good

Dean


----------



## Deano3 (4 Nov 2013)

sa80mark said:


> Id be tempted to go for the 6mm if not then this is the closest I can find
> 
> 
> TAIL CONNECTOR EXT THREAD M8 | S.31291 | Malpasonline.co.uk


 
is the link the 6mm one mate ? if so will get ordered and see of can make it fit

Thanks dean


----------



## sa80mark (4 Nov 2013)

No mate that ones approx 3 - 4 mm this one is the 6mm ( 4th one down )

Brass Metric Male thread


----------



## tim (4 Nov 2013)

Is dupla a German make Deano, I would think if so they'll use standard size fittings, I'll ask my lfs if they have an old jbl reg I can whip a hose barb off. If they have I'll post it to you mate.


----------



## Deano3 (4 Nov 2013)

thanks again tim, need one asap so think going to order one anyway thanks thought and that will be great



sa80mark said:


> No mate that ones approx 3 - 4 mm this one is the 6mm ( 4th one down )
> 
> Brass Metric Male thread


 
that link doesn't seem to work mate nothing in middle  any other link

dean


----------



## sa80mark (4 Nov 2013)

Try this one 

M8 X 1.0 Metric Thread x 1/4" (6mm) Hosetail | MHM8/04


----------



## Deano3 (4 Nov 2013)

thanks mate you think might be better to get a fitting m8 1.0 to a m6 the fitting from that to a 4mm hosetail ?

or just order that  thanks again for the links and that one does work


----------



## sa80mark (4 Nov 2013)

Yes id go for the 6mm ive just measured mine on my reg and its 5.3mm so a 6mm will work brilliantly


----------



## Deano3 (4 Nov 2013)

purchase price £1.84 shipping £7.89


----------



## sa80mark (4 Nov 2013)

Wow that is expensive give me a minute I will check my other bookmarks


----------



## sa80mark (4 Nov 2013)

Here you go £1.61 + £1.29p+p 

4th one down 


Male Metric Thread - Brass Hosetail


----------



## Deano3 (4 Nov 2013)

well thanks so much mate ordered and really appreciate the help hopefully works

Dean


----------



## sa80mark (4 Nov 2013)

No problem ive got hundreds of pages bookmarked for the regulator im building  

Fingers crossed you are now on you way to a sorted reg  

Mark


----------



## Deano3 (4 Nov 2013)

well hopefully   fingers crossed thanks to you spending time to help

bed time now as shattered lol
cheers dean


----------



## Andy Thurston (4 Nov 2013)

sa80mark said:


> No problem ive got hundreds of pages bookmarked for the regulator im building
> 
> Fingers crossed you are now on you way to a sorted reg
> 
> Mark


 
I know where to come when i build mine

I hope it fits dean. Don't forget to seal threads when you put it together


----------



## Deano3 (8 Nov 2013)

well everybody correct thread and now in regulator   but cannot get pipe on I got  it started its over first barb but unable to get up any more, I cut a snip in the end to get started also put grease on barb and also heated the pipe and used hair dryer to get on but unable to force on any more   only thing can think of is buying some 6mm internal diameter pipe and buyinh a 6-4mm reducer like this  Plastic Hose Pipe Tube Connector Joiner Connect Silicone Rubber PVC Join | eBay is there any  more local shops that may stock something like this or some 6mm piping

Thanks so far, slowly but surely getting there
Dean


----------



## sa80mark (8 Nov 2013)

Put the end of the pipe in boiling water for a few mins then push it on


----------



## Deano3 (8 Nov 2013)

sa80mark said:


> Put the end of the pipe in boiling water for a few mins then push it on


 tried it mate will try again in morning mate but very very tight been getting very hot with hair dryer etc also tried opening a little with screwdriver etc but will try again in morning


----------



## Deano3 (9 Nov 2013)

unable to get it on mate boiled water in pan so was red hot but just to big its made for 6mm pipe to squeeze on so probs more closer to 7mm and just unable tried everything but cannot push on so need some 6mm pipe and 6-4mm reducer is there any specific pipeing I need

Thanks dean


----------



## tim (9 Nov 2013)

Co2 tube is only 4mm inside diameter so if it's a 6mm barb it would need to stretch a lot. You'd need 6mm inside diameter tubing (co2 proof) to a 6mm to 4mm reducer. Oh and btw Deano you have the bloody patience of a saint.


----------



## Deano3 (9 Nov 2013)

tim said:


> Co2 tube is only 4mm inside diameter so if it's a 6mm barb it would need to stretch a lot. You'd need 6mm inside diameter tubing (co2 proof) to a 6mm to 4mm reducer. Oh and btw Deano you have the bloody patience of a saint.


 lol I don't just so determined to have a beautiful tank like the ones on this site so not stopping until I do just one thing after another lately tim


----------



## tim (9 Nov 2013)

You'll get there mate


----------



## Deano3 (9 Nov 2013)

any links for co2 piping at 6mm and reducers would be great

thanks dean


----------



## Deano3 (9 Nov 2013)

you think this would do and you think the 6mm is internal diameter of the pipe ?

Thanks dean


----------



## tim (9 Nov 2013)

Reducer Hose Reducer - Hosefit Products - Pneumatics, Hydraulics, Pipe Fittings & Industrial Hose at Trade Prices -


----------



## tim (9 Nov 2013)

Only hose I could find quickly Polyurethane Tube - Hosefit Products - Pneumatics, Hydraulics, Pipe Fittings & Industrial Hose at Trade Prices -


----------



## Deano3 (9 Nov 2013)

thanks tim you think the tubing I linked would do the job as tubeing a lot cheaper lol also you think the 6mm will be the internal diameter

Thanks dean


----------



## Deano3 (9 Nov 2013)

and one of these
 BRASS STEEL METAL STRAIGHT FUEL HOSE JOINER CONNECTOR REDUCER MENDER REPAIRER | eBay


----------



## tim (9 Nov 2013)

The reducer looks good mate, no link showing in the tubing post though.


----------



## Deano3 (9 Nov 2013)

Clear Tube/Hose ideal for Fish Tanks various sizes (NEW) | eBay


----------



## ghostsword (10 Nov 2013)

Deano3 said:


> it is apart from stupid plastic bit  couldn't believe suck a solid reg with that fitting, ghost world has exactly same problem he said his snapped but apart from that seems good
> 
> Dean


 

My one snapped and I harassed Dupla, they sent me another, but I choose to attach a solenoid to it.. A really stupid decision by Dupla to add plastic to such a solid device. 

I am sure that the fitting is universal, you can take the plastic bit to a pump shop, the ones that fix washing machines, or industrial washing machines, they use solenoids..


----------



## Deano3 (10 Nov 2013)

Thanks mate will have a look but until then you think any clear tubing would do or would I need to be co2 proof ?

Thanks dean


Thanks Dean


----------

